# Bogstandard Steam Twin



## rickharris (Jan 23, 2008)

We have used Bogstandard's engine plans as a 3D CAD exercise at School. 

The forum doesn't seem to want to upload the photographs from Picasa web albums so here are the relevent links if anyone wants to see them.

The assembled drawing is fully animated in 3D so the machine runs!


http://picasaweb.google.com/rickharriss/Steam/photo#5157493007003152690

http://picasaweb.google.com/rickharriss/Steam/photo#5157492998413218082

http://picasaweb.google.com/rickharriss/Steam/photo#5157493019888054594

Although these are Jpegs and the quality suffered in the compression If anyone is interested I can supply the originals in DXF or Prodestop 8 Format (and perhaps in other more user friendly formates as well if required)


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 23, 2008)

Rick nice job!


----------



## shred (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool. That engine is on my list to make next time I run across some suitable materials.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 23, 2008)

I had thought about doing his engine in 3D... Looks nice!


Eric


----------

